# all-nighter, sleepless night



## avril_avril

Hi, I'ld like to translate "all-nighter" or "sleepless night" in a lot of languages.
The meaning is the cultural event, when people are strolling in the streets to see exibitions, concerts...
I allready have some translations, but I need more!
IMPORTANT: I also need to know how to pronounce it, even approximately.

I have:
ليلة بيضاء (Arabic)
לילה לבן (Hebrew)
schlaflose Nacht (German)
notte bianca (Italian)
BIAŁA NOC (Polish)
nuit blanche (French)
noche en blanco (Spanish)
slaploze nacht (Dutch)
uykusuz gece (Turkish)
noaptea alba (Romanian)
nata e bardhe (Albanian)
Baltā Nakts (Latvian)
søvnløs nat (Swede)
Taiteiden yö (Finnish)
bezesná noc (Czech)
Lejl Imdawwal (Maltese)
白夜 (Chinese)
眠れない夜 (Japanese)

I need 15 more!

Thank you!!


----------



## vianie

I'll try it in Slovak:

all-nighter - *ponocovač* ['ponoֽtsovatch] (quite comical word, btw)

sleepless night - *bezsenná noc* ['bes-sen-nah nots]

However I am not sure with all possible meanings of "all-nighter".


----------



## avril_avril

vianie said:


> I'll try it in Slovak:
> 
> all-nighter - *ponocovač* ['ponoֽtsovatch] (quite comical word, btw)
> 
> sleepless night - *bezsenná noc* ['bes-sen-nah nots]



What is the language?
Thank you!


----------



## avril_avril

I'm sorry, I didn't see it's Slovak, I was confuse because it looks like Czech, bezsenná noc is allmost the same

Thank you for translating!


----------



## vianie

avril_avril said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't see it's Slovak, I was confuse because it looks like Czech, bezsenná noc is allmost the same
> 
> Thank you for translating!



It's all right. 
Czech version is "bezesná noc" and it is also sometimes wrongly analogized to Slovak as "bezosná noc".


----------



## DenisBiH

avril_avril said:


> Hi, I'ld like to translate "all-nighter" in as many languages as possible, including all the Salvic languages. The meaning is the cultural event, when people are strolling in the streets to see exibitions, concerts...
> 
> I also need to know how to pronounce it.
> 
> Thanks!



Bosnian (and I presume it's the same in Serbian, Croatian and Montenegrin) for "sleepless night" is:

*Besana noć*

I'm not sure if there is a more specific word for an all-night cultural event with exhibitions and concerts. First time I hear of such a thing, actually, and I'm not really sure if _besana noć_ would fit well here. For me it has more of a meaning of actually not being able to sleep for some reason. 

Perhaps something like *cjelonoćna zabava* - "all-night fun/party" or *cjelonoćni spektakl* - "all-night spectacle" would be more appropriate? Another BCMS speaker might have some better ideas.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*ponočevanje* = all-nighter

*neprespana noč* = sleepless night


----------



## vianie

avril_avril said:


> The meaning is the cultural event, when people are strolling in the streets to see exibitions, concerts.





DenisBiH said:


> I'm not sure if there is a more specific word for an all-night cultural event with exhibitions and concerts. First time I hear of such a thing, actually.





TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *ponočevanje* = all-nighter
> 
> *neprespana noč* = sleepless night



Hm. That ending "-er" evoked myself a person concerned at those events. Provided "all-nighter" is nomenclature for the event, then Slovak use "ponocovanie".


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

vianie said:


> Hm. That ending "-er" evoked myself a person concerned at those events. Provided "all-nighter" is nomenclature for the event, then Slovak use "ponocovanie".


 
I believe the OP was referring to the second definition below ("an act of staying up all night"):



> *all-nighter*
> 
> all-night⋅er
> *–noun *_Informal_.
> 1.something that lasts, is available, or is open for business throughout the night: _The poker game turned into an all-nighter. Are any of the grocery stores all-nighters?_
> 2.an act of staying up all night, as to study or finish a task: _I had to pull an all-nighter to get the paper done on time. _
> 
> Dictionary.com Unabridged
> Based on the Random House Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2010.


 
I should add that at least in Slovenian, *ponočevanje* doesn't necessarily refer to staying up _all_ night, but simply a large part of the night (for any reason).


----------



## cougr

The Greek word for "all-nighter' is "ολονύχτια" (olonýchtia). However, in and of itself -as is the case with the English term- it doesn't automatically allude to a cultural event.


----------



## omlick

I think in Hindi/Urdu "raat bhar" wll work.


----------



## elliest_5

You would probably need to add a noun next to the (correctly proposed by cougr) adjective in order to give it the more specific meaning that you want... I would try something like "ολονύχτια εκδήλωση" [olon'ixtia ekδ'ilosi] = "all-night event" although I ve never heard the term (but Ι am basing it on similar terms such as "olon'ixtio parti" = "all-night party" )


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Hello avril-avril!

Could you please provide the context sentence in which you want to use the word?

In Swedish, kulturnatt is probably the best term, if you mean a specific date in a city in which a large number of cultural events are arranged during the course of one night.


----------



## panjabigator

We say <jagrātā> in my house, but I'm uncertain of which language it might be.  Probably Panjabi but maybe Hindi?  We also said <rāt ko pairā denā> for an allnighter, but I usually hear this sarcastically.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

panjabigator said:


> We say <jagrātā> in my house, but I'm uncertain of which language it might be.  Probably Panjabi but maybe Hindi?  We also said <rāt ko pairā denā> for an allnighter, but I usually hear this sarcastically.



Interesting. I guess this is Punjabi, in Urdu it would be pehrā denā.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: noite em branco (literally: night in white), noite sem dormir (lit.: night without sleeping)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*: (een) slapeloze nacht.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

In french it is simply _*(une) nuit blanche*_. I notice that Portuguese has exactly the same expression. Must be a Romance thing. Germanic languages seem to favor the concrete aspect of it (sleepless) while romance languages have a figurative expression (???).


----------



## avril_avril

omlick said:


> I think in Hindi/Urdu "raat bhar" wll work.



Thank you!
How do you write it in Hindi/Urdu?


----------



## avril_avril

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Interesting. I guess this is Punjabi, in Urdu it would be pehrā denā.





panjabigator said:


> We say <jagrātā> in my house, but I'm uncertain of which language it might be.  Probably Panjabi but maybe Hindi?  We also said <rāt ko pairā denā> for an allnighter, but I usually hear this sarcastically.



How do you write it?

Thank you everyboy for your help!


----------



## sakvaka

Note that the *Finnish* set phrase "Taiteiden yö" refers to this kind of an event: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_of_the_Arts

IPA: ['tɑi.tei.den y͡ø]


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

In Urdu it is either *rat-jagā* *رتجگا* or *shab-bedāri* *شب بےداری* Most of the time these are used for people spending the whole night praying to God, but the meaning is not necessarily restricted to worship. It is however positive.

*pehrā denā* as mentioned by Panjabigator is quite sarcastic and therefore rather negative - Something like : to be on (night) duty...


----------



## szivike

Hi,
Note that the *Romanian *"noaptea albă" is the articulated form. Means "The white night". If you want to use just "all-nighter" use "Noapte albă" instead.

*Hungarian:*
Fehér éjszaka (feheer aesa-kah would be close to how I'd pronounce it but it's not quite that, just not sure how to make it more accurate.)


----------



## apmoy70

cougr said:


> The Greek word for "all-nighter' is "ολονύχτια" (olonýchtia). However, in and of itself -as is the case with the English term- it doesn't automatically allude to a cultural event.


I just wanted to add to cougr's correct answer that with «ολονυχτία» (oloni'xtia, _f._; from the ancient ὅλος-'holos, "whole" + νύξ-nūks, "night") we mostly describe all-night Church services, it's used within religious context. 
And if I may expand it abit more, in ancient/byzantine times, religious all-night vigils were called «παννυχίς» (pani'xis, _f._; from the ancient prefix παν-, pan- meaning "all, whole, all-inclusive" + νύξ-nūks, "night").
Another simiral word is «αγρυπνία» (aɣrip'nia, _f._), from the ancient ἀγρυπνία-aɣrūp'niă, "the sleepless night"). Again it's used within religious context.
IMHO the colloquial neuter noun «ξενύχτι» (kse'nixti) befits to describe all-night cultural events, concerts etc

[x] is a voiceless velar fricative, known as the hard ch
[ɣ] is a voiced velar fricative


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese: noite em branco (literally: night in white), noite sem dormir (lit.: night without sleeping)


Or _directa_, depending on the context...

I think I'd translate "all-nighter" as _directa_, and "sleepless night" as _noite em branco_.


----------



## Equinozio

Tagalog: *Gabing walang tulugan.*

IPA - *gəb[FONT=MS Mincho, ＭＳ 明朝, monospace]ɪ[/FONT]ŋ wələŋ t[FONT=MS Mincho, ＭＳ 明朝, monospace]ʊ[/FONT]l[FONT=MS Mincho, ＭＳ 明朝, monospace]ʊ[/FONT]gən
*


----------



## avril_avril

Thank you!


----------

